# Glass, Plastic, Metal Tubes! What do you do with them?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2004)

Glass, Plastic, Metal Cigar tubes! What do you all do with your tubes. 
We are doing a survey for an Industry Manufacturer and would like to hear your replies. Please give use your e-mail address and we will send you a FREEBIE once we are completed with our survey.

New! 2004 Industry Porduct Idea!


----------



## Scuba Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

I collect some, at least one of each kind that I smoke. The rest I use in artworks such as backgrounds for clocks, photos for computer art. I am also saving some for when I get out of the military, get settled build my bar/smoking room and I will find a way to use them in the decor.

Smoke Out!


----------



## Treyjo43 (Jun 1, 2003)

I just toss mine in the trash.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I keep mine in an old cigar box. [email protected]


----------



## mrs bi-polar (Jan 21, 2004)

You can use them to keep your toothbrush in for a weekend trip, fill them with tylenol and toss in your glovebox, fill them with jelly beans and put in your kids lunch boxes, keep tampons from getting icky in the bottom of your purse, or her purse, or your teen age girlfriends purse, keep one stashed in your cars glove box in case g/f ever needs one, or boat, or cabin, Hummingbird feeders-drill little holes, attach pie pan to bottom, wellah, hang from trees, go buy an empty water machine container stuff them in there, colorfull, compact and visible till you need them for the su casa decorations...stuff a package of firecrackers all tied up together and light and watch it blow sky high, of course from a safe distance, with the proper safety gear on, keep safety pins and thumb tacks, in em..in desk drawers...keep your cooking herbs in the glass ones, like fresh basil, oregano, rosemary, other stuff etc...ok those are as fast as i could think and type!!:w


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

huh? play with em... what else??


----------



## Scuba Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

mrs bi-polar said:


> *You can use them to keep your toothbrush in for a weekend trip, fill them with tylenol... *


Ok Marth Stewart...If I stuffed one of my wifes tampons in a Cigar tube she would stuff that tube up my @*%#., but then again she smokes cigs. Now my teenage girlfriend, well thats a different story...lol:r

Smoke Out!


----------



## mrs bi-polar (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey I just gave you viable suggestions. Living at or near a lake all summer was how we kept em dry in our Dad's boat. Poor man had 5 women with him for years, and female dogs to boot!! He was a saint I tell ya....also use them to make picture frames. Cigar tubes not the tampons...just making sure..Hot glue some of them together and find pics you like that will fit or vica versa!! NICE cheap way for a guy to decorate...buy a glue gun and do some put hot chicks pics from Sports Ill Swimsuit to class up your apt/dorm, hovel!! Use avant garde chics pics for your office and make up a story of how you met her smoking that cigar, some lady will buy it I tell ya...Print some cigar pics off the net and frame those and make a cigar tribute wall..classes up the place.
I like cigar memorbilia obviously and your lady friends could too if done nicely. Hint for Valentines Day, the ladies will dig dudes, get a great cigar box, red one,,ie Cupita, Cubidas, CueEsta,MX2 if one in store for sale makes best ones right now and enhanced with red velvet is nice touch.....hinge opener or cool angel, cupids, pretty or conservative..get a picture of you and her you like and open the box up, Interior lids are usually decorated nicely, so put the picture in the box below, if smaller use red felt from a craft or a red garage rag and cut it to frame it out...glue it on, and grab a card at the auto store and you are in..romantic, thoughtfull, sweet, and should get ya some booty if given with roses!! :al Or a purse, or make up box with a Indian Tabac or
I do crafts for booty calls, she doesnt...LOL...plaid box covering lady!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

which do i prefer?

not glass.
metal has it's advantages, i guess. more resistant to denting and messing up the cigar, but if it does get dented, how likely is it to pop back out like a plastic one?


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

I toss em myself in the round file


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

poker, that new avatar is making me drool...

back on subject. i use them to store cigars (non-tubos) when i go out for the night and need to bring a few with me and i fill them with climmax beads and use them in my travel humi.


----------



## linusvanpelt (Jan 19, 2004)

The metal ones are great for taking to the golf course. Keeps 'em fresh for a couple hours and they don't get banged up in the side pockets.

FORE!


----------

